# Missing:RuddeDogg



## Jollymon

Any one know what happened to him, He used to post here regularly.


----------



## poppop1

I wondered the same thing, he knew his stuff and was like the welcoming committee for the forum, we discussed a few things on some PM's, hope he his well.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey guys I'm doing fine. I'm retired now and enjoying life. Don't post up anymore here. Way too much drama. Wish you all the best. Tight lines.


----------



## firstcatch

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey guys I'm doing fine. I'm retired now and enjoying life. Don't post up anymore here. Way too much drama. Wish you all the best. Tight lines.


It seems all of the forums are going 'south' due to 'drama'. Why can't we all get along?


----------



## lawluvs

This forum posted the least amount of drama in my opinion. other fishing forums are a lot worse. people turn into a "dylan roof" when you share how, what, and where you fish. heavy sigh ....


----------



## Jollymon

I use to fish in and around Cape May back in my high school days, Your posts reminded me of those days. 
That's why when you stopped I wondered if you had gone back to the Big Island 
Good luck with your retirement, enjoy your time, I retired too and planning on going to fish more .


----------



## RuddeDogg

I was here way back in the day when the boards were great. This has become just as bad as Bassbarn and SOL. EVERYONE is an expert. Sorry to say there is NO SUCH thing. Especially in this game.


----------



## Orest

Hey Dogg ,

Hope you and your wife are doing well.

How is the family? One of your last post you had a little one ill.


Hope all is well now.


Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Jason Mason

The drama ran a lot of people away


----------



## jay b

The board does have a lot of "Man-drama" but that's everywhere and you can choose to ignore it, or get a good laugh at the ignorance. 

I still frequent the board and if you ignore the BS, share some reports, read the good posts you can still learn and share just like the "old days" ...


----------



## sophiagrace77

Haha  this is really so cool, @RuddeDogg just answer as @Jollymon post this thread.

Hey @RuddeDogg enjoy your life will we see you back


----------



## fish bucket

"drama" is everywhere......just weed through it and enjoy the good posts


----------



## Jollymon

I saw in the Lounge in the "What up" thread that Cdog said that Rude Dogg had passed away , Didn't know if any of you saw that . Back when I was just lurking this site I would read his posts he was a wealth of knowledge ,


----------



## poppop1

Yes he was, I had talked with him years ago on the phone about striper fishing and fluorocarbon leaders, I believe his first name was Paul, fairly young man too, sad to say the least.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

poppop1 said:


> Yes he was, I had talked with him years ago on the phone about striper fishing and fluorocarbon leaders, I believe his first name was Paul, fairly young man too, sad to say the least.


That's correct: his name was Paul. He and I used to talk on the phone about metals. I never got a chance to meet him, which I regret. Good dude IMO. RIP Dogg.


----------



## shaggy

The Dog, passed away a few months ago. We were setting a date for a Jersey fishing date. Heard the news, yet still hoping for a spring trip with the Boss Dog.


----------



## shaggy

He passed away a couple of months ago. I still chat with his his Bass Dog Kim. Spent some really good times.


----------

